# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Les Miles is a Certified Retard

## Inquisitor

He has to be the worst coach ever in D1 college ball. He is a program killer.

----------


## UMFan

Ya it's starting to look like his first few years he was still riding the Nick Saban wave. We'll find out what he's made of this year when they play Florida on Oct 9. They don't look unbeatable this year, but they're still doing pretty well. Miles almost went to UM back in '07, I'm not sure which would've been better, getting him or Rodriguez. I'll let you know at the end of this season  :Wink:

----------


## Chemical engineer

bumpty. See if there is any take backs!

----------


## pikenat

I wish I could say he was a retard. HUGE Alabama fan my dad played under the bear and I was at the lsu alabama game this year (thank god for a rematch). The only ra-tard in that stadium that night was the person who recruited those kickers 2 out of 6 wtf? I know some might say they were long kicks and if the offense was better thy shouldn't have had to kick that far but f$&! If you play for bama mediocrity isn't allowed.

----------


## Inquisitor

Let me just say this. LSU has that good of resources. LSU has made Miles a World Beater. I know the inside story on this. When Miles had his struggles after 07, he was called in and told to go out and get the best assistants and leave them the **** alone. That's why he's doing so well. LSU is defense brother and Miles does not touch that. Forbidden to. Before this happened, we had National Championship teams that were getting two losses each year. Even the 07 team, which was head and shoulders more talented than anyone else had two losses. LSU will make a coach look like Ara Parseigan because they have so much talent and resources.

----------


## RaginCajun

he may be an idiot, but he is our idiot!!! BEAT BAMA!

----------


## guitarzan

I have allways thought he was a retard and he proved it monday night!

----------

